# Are you happy with your weight?



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

It seems this forum doesn't get much action and I was wondering if it was because most of the people here are content with their weight ? :shrug:


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm not happy at all with my weight...I actually didn't even know this forum was there since I'm always reading other forums. I'd love to get a support network to help with, well, support. If this is something anyone else is interested in, let's get this forum going!!!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

:doh: Duh, if you are visiting this forum you probably aren't, so I reposted in the countryside families! I know..common sense is not that common


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

I would post here more often but it just isnt active....I would feel like I was talking to myself in an empty house.....and being alone makes me wanna eat something.....

Rachel


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I think it's just that folks forget we're here. And there's only so much I can read on the whole HT site with my slow dial-up service. I'm getting happier with my weight as it drops, but I still have about 13# to my goal weight, so, no, I'm not happy with my weight yet! It is nice to put on a fall shirt that was snug last year, and have it really loose this year. Love that.  I do try to check in once a week and weigh in/encourage those that that post.


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

I just found you all, I am not happy with my weight! I had a car accident almost 2 years ago and my neck and back were injured. I gained a little weight after that but then last May I fell on my tail bone at work and re-injured everything and it was a lot worse than before. :Bawling: Then I gained another 11 lbs because I couldn't do much of anything at all. I walked as much as possible but was very limited. Since it was Workman's Comp it has taken much longer than before to get treatment, But I have just last week started trying to lose some of this weight. I find it not so easy because of my age (late 40's) and I am limited still to what I can physically do. I can walk further now and I am eating less also. I am slowly working my way back again. I have never really had much of a weight problem, it's all new to me.

I am very glad to find this forum!! :hobbyhors


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

this is a relatively slow forum, but we do post-there's only so much whining or bragging we can do, ya know........welcome to the WLF, you new folks


----------



## tinker-girl (Feb 17, 2005)

I just found this group. I am not happy with my weight also. I have knee problems that stems way back when I was a kid. I in my 40's now. Up until 2 years ago, I could ride a bike and walk but then we built a coral for our cattle and I guess I was carrying too many boards and it really ruint my knees bad. So I also am limited to what I can do. I think I am going to try a juice fasting as soon as I can get hubby to give me some money to buy some of the things I need. I bought a juicer at a yardsale the other day and so I am getting very wound up about trying this. I have been reading alot on the subject So we will see, huh
tinker-girl


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

tinker-girl said:



> I just found this group. I am not happy with my weight also. I have knee problems that stems way back when I was a kid. I in my 40's now. Up until 2 years ago, I could ride a bike and walk but then we built a coral for our cattle and I guess I was carrying too many boards and it really ruint my knees bad. So I also am limited to what I can do. I think I am going to try a juice fasting as soon as I can get hubby to give me some money to buy some of the things I need. I bought a juicer at a yardsale the other day and so I am getting very wound up about trying this. I have been reading alot on the subject So we will see, huh
> tinker-girl


Welcome!!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I was happy with my weight which was perfect up until 5 years ago then I went through a "food is love phase" during my divorce- snuggling up with pints of Ben-n-Jerry's brownie ice cream, oreo cookie pie, prime rib dinners at restraunts-mmmm mmmmm and now I'm overweight 35 lbs not obese and my doctor says because I put it on quick I should be able to lose it fairly easily- but problem- I can't seem to make it through diet day 1 because I'm happy the way I am. Nov 1st I will commit to a diet with a Thanksgiving and Christmas vacation lol :help:


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I post occasionally to this forum. I joined WW a couple of months ago, and I've lost nearly 15 lbs in those 2 months. I have another 9 lbs to go before I hit my goal weight. So, to answer the question, no, I'm not currently happy with my weight, but I'm much happier than I was just 2 months ago. I'll be happier after I lose this last 9 lbs too!


----------



## chicken (Mar 28, 2005)

No I am not happy with my weight. Have been overweight for most of my life after 5 years old. Maybe before then but that's when I noticed it, probably from some kid that pointed it out to me in kindergarten  Oh well. There was a time in my life when I was probably OK at 140 but I thought I was fat even then so I never did feel OK with my weight. A couple years ago I started having undiagnosed colon problems and lost 40 pounds. I have keep 30 of those pounds off, the colon problems were diagnosed as celiac disease and collagenous colitis, I follow a pretty restrictive diet but still want to loose 16 our so pounds to get down to 140.


----------



## NCGirl (Jan 5, 2006)

When I was 20-25 years old and a size 8 I was very unhappy with my weight. I worried about it constantly, dieted every day, counted every calorie and thought if I could just get down to a size 6 that my world would be perfect. 

I never did get to that size 6 I dreamed about and have actually gained a few sizes since that size 8 in the past 15 years but am more at ease with myself now than I was then. I realized that being that "perfect size" or "perfect weight" is really unimportant in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

I am not happy with my weight but I am happier than I ever was when I was a size 4 and thought I needed to be smaller. It is all in perspective. I have lost close to 40 lbs and feel good compared to being almost 220. I have RA and fibromyalgia and the weight loss has helped me to be healthier. Is it crazy to not want the ideal body as seen in the models. NOPE. I like me now. I never did before really. I would like to get another 30 pounds off but it may not happen this year. I am exercising and working on my food choices and not letting myself gain. We'll take it from there. 

On the slow forum front. I will come here more if everyone else will. And anyway just wait until January it will be a popular forum again


----------

